# Dante's "Inferno"



## Shinryuji (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, In preparation with the release of the game, I thought I may as well ask... How many people have actually read it?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2009)

I read it ,i love the idea of the book.


----------



## Jaems (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah, and I still have my big old smelly fat copy lying around somewhere.
Fat, because it also included Purgatory and Paradiso.


----------



## ether2802 (Nov 28, 2009)

I bought it like 2 years ago, and still haven't even started it...!!


----------



## naglaro00 (Nov 28, 2009)

I read it just because Final Fantasy IV had allusions to Inferno


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 28, 2009)

I read all of 'em, they're absolutely stunning!


----------



## berlinka (Nov 28, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I read all of 'em, they're absolutely stunning!


Yeah....but then again you still have to change your name. FAKER!


----------



## dib (Dec 1, 2009)

I've only read parts of it (translated, of course).  It's not my type of book and I was curious.

I wish more people would have read it.  Since the game was announced I've been passing a joke that the programming was even coded entirely in terza rima, but nobody gets it.


----------



## Ame16787 (Dec 1, 2009)

here in italy they force you to read it in high school  but  i don't remember many things about it.
Actually it's not an easy book cuz dante frequently refers to characters and events of his life in florence during the Guelph-Ghibelline conflict goin on in mid-italy during middle ages.


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Dec 1, 2009)

Purgatorio and Paradisio are boring.  Inferno is the only one worth reading.


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 1, 2009)

Is it really good. I have been interested in it but haven't gotten around to borrowing it from the library.


----------



## Ame16787 (Dec 1, 2009)

dante's vision of hell is awesome, inferno is certainly worth reading! pretty creepy stuff!!


----------

